# How many female bettas can go in gallon tank?



## LuveMehSkittlez (Jul 21, 2010)

How many female bettas can go in gallon tank? Right now theyre all in .5 gallon tanks.:-?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

For a 1 gallon tank only one female can go in it. But a tank that small will require 100% daily water changes. If you want to keep females together, you'll need at least a 10g tank with plants and hiding spots and at least 4 female bettas.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

LuveMehSkittlez said:


> How many female bettas can go in gallon tank? Right now theyre all in .5 gallon tanks.:-?


In a tank that's how many gallons? I think you left the number out. =]

Unless you meant 1 gallon. in that case just one. :|

I'd purchase the ten or 20 gallon kit at walmart. they're about $40-$50 and they come with a filter and hood.

Those are perfect sizes for communities. ;-)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

1 female in a gallon. A heavy planted 20 gallon and 4-6 girls would be good.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes as frogipoi stated they should be heavily "planted" whether with real or silk plants. they need lots of places to hide from each other. =]


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

*hi-five* Females are as aggressive as males and even more but soon they will be used to each other and they say " Well it is no use hurting our selves when we can hide but... I WILL KILL YOU!" Crazy some times.


----------



## bubblesthefish (Jul 28, 2010)

Could you put 2 in a 2.5 gallon?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

bubblesthefish said:


> Could you put 2 in a 2.5 gallon?


 No. To successfully keep female bettas together you need at least a 10g tank that is heavily planted with some hiding spots and you need at least 4 females.


----------



## bubblesthefish (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh okay. I only have 1 boy, I doubt I'd get girls, but I was just wondering haha thank you


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

With 2 females, one will become dominant over the other and bully it to death.


----------

